# World Trade Center becomes tallest building In New York



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

New landmark ahoy!



> ONE WORLD Trade Center is set to eclipse the Empire State Building as New York’s tallest building Monday afternoon, officials said.
> As long as the weather cooperates, the tower will surpass the 1,250-foot Empire State Building at 2 p.m. on its way to a final height of 1,776 feet...
> 
> Once completed, the Ground Zero skyscraper, often called the Freedom Tower, will have 104 floors, including 71 office floors with 3 million square feet of space.
> ...


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn't work in it.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2012)

They say, engineers build weapons, architects build targets!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2012)

That thing is built like a tank. Probably the safest skyscraper in the city.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 30, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That thing is built like a tank. Probably the safest skyscraper in the city.


 
what about the hologram explosives inside its very fabric?

nice to see New York is getting this building again


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 30, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That thing is built like a tank. Probably the safest skyscraper in the city.


 
Wasn't it claimed that the Titanic was unsinkable?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That thing is built like a tank. Probably the safest skyscraper in the city.


What type of planes is it designed to withstand?


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 30, 2012)

weltweit said:


> What type of planes is it designed to withstand?


 
Holographic ones.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2012)

Its going to get terrored to bits.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 1, 2012)

Hopefully it will become known as the French Tower.


----------



## 1927 (May 2, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> Wasn't it claimed that the Titanic was unsinkable?


 
According to the many documentaries last month, NO!


----------



## smmudge (May 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> According to the many documentaries last month, NO!


 
Wasn't there some obscure quote from an obscure source that might have mentioned the word "unsinkable" in passing, and it's from that that everyone says that everyone at the time called it "unsinkable"? Well when the Freedom Tower goes down from a minor fault in its structure, within a few decades everyone will be saying "and they called it the safest skyscraper in the city!" And 100 years from that moment the historians will do their research into who exactly called it the safest skyscraper, and they will come across a post on the internet from an author called "Crispy" who said on April 30th 2012, at 1650 BST, that it was the "safest skyscraper in the city". And your descendants will be like "SEE, hardly anyone said it was the safest skyscraper! Just some random dude on a message board."


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 3, 2012)

If it is the World Trade Centre why isn't it in China?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2012)

'freedom tower' LOL


----------



## wtfftw (May 3, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=RDeLzf576vY&v=RDeLzf576vY&gl=GB


Someone embed that please.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 4, 2012)

Last April we witnessed Princes William & Harry being driven through London not wearing seat belts, now they're building the tallest building in the city right next to Battery Park. Will they never learn?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> 'freedom tower' LOL


 
I can't help thinking that in a nation where people genuinely felt like they were free they wouldn't feel the need to go around writing 'freedom' on everything.

The impression is of lots of people rushing about grabbing each other by the shoulders and saying, 'hey, this is the greatest nation on earth...right? I mean, despite my actual experience of living here, it's still way better than everywhere else right? I mean they wouldn't build a thing called a freedom tower in a place where there wasn't shitloads of freedom lying around all over the place would they?'

That whole country is like a tragic heroine in a Thomas Hardy novel if you ask me.


----------



## petee (May 14, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> That whole country


"AMERICA"


----------



## pogofish (May 16, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> If it is the World Trade Centre why isn't it in China?


 
They already have their own WTC - And just try and guess whose design they copied:


----------



## claphamboy (May 16, 2012)

pogofish said:


> They already have their own WTC - And just try and guess whose design they copied:


 
You normally have a go at posters on here for duplicating threads, now you're having a go at China for duplicating a building, classic.


----------



## extra dry (May 16, 2012)

it is just a huge target for all the aliens that are going to turn up on 21-12-2012. from the right angle it looks like an alan key.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 11, 2013)

Now the spire has been added, at 1,776ft (541m), it's the tallest building in the Western hemisphere.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22483761


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 11, 2013)

Spires are a bit cheaty. As is the crappy unfinished-looking bit atop the Shard.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 12, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Spires are a bit cheaty. As is the crappy unfinished-looking bit atop the Shard.


 
I dunno, the empire state building one looks pretty cool because it's actually part of the design and it's in proportion to everything else. This one looks more like they just plonked a big pole on top because that's what's expected of tall buildings these days.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 12, 2013)

Yes, fair enough. Notre Dame certainly gets away with it.


----------



## Firky (May 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> 'freedom tower' LOL


 
Init. Just needs some horrible Americana tat like a golden eagle and a weeping soldier.

Have you ever seen an American passport? They're horrible, vulgar bits of diplomatic paper work. They're so tacky they look like something you'd buy in a Catholic gift shop somewhere in Ireland.


----------



## Fez909 (May 12, 2013)

Firky said:


> Init. Just needs some horrible Americana tat like a golden eagle and a weeping soldier.
> 
> Have you ever seen an American passport? They're horrible, vulgar bits of diplomatic paper work. They're so tacky they look like something you'd buy in a Catholic gift shop somewhere in Ireland.


 
Wow, they're bad




But we can't judge them too harshly as ours are full of wanky, royal shit as well.




"Her Brittanic Majesty " indeed.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2013)

Firky said:


> Init. Just needs some horrible Americana tat like a golden eagle and a weeping soldier.
> 
> Have you ever seen an American passport? They're horrible, vulgar bits of diplomatic paper work. They're so tacky they look like something you'd buy in a Catholic gift shop somewhere in Ireland.


 

political american speeches must always contain the line 'this is the greatest country on earth'.

if you say something often enough it must be true


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Wow, they're bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Her Brittanic Majesty Requests


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 12, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...igh-rise-office-workers-escape-emergency.html


----------



## Yossarian (May 12, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I can't help thinking that in a nation where people genuinely felt like they were free they wouldn't feel the need to go around writing 'freedom' on everything.
> 
> The impression is of lots of people rushing about grabbing each other by the shoulders and saying, 'hey, this is the greatest nation on earth...right? I mean, despite my actual experience of living here, it's still way better than everywhere else right? I mean they wouldn't build a thing called a freedom tower in a place where there wasn't shitloads of freedom lying around all over the place would they?'
> 
> That whole country is like a tragic heroine in a Thomas Hardy novel if you ask me.


 
It's a bit crap calling things Freedom this and Freedom that, but I think it's a step above calling everything Royal this and Royal that,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_place_names_with_royal_patronage_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 12, 2013)

Yossarian said:


> It's a bit crap calling things Freedom this and Freedom that, but I think it's a step above calling everything Royal this and Royal that,
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_place_names_with_royal_patronage_in_the_United_Kingdom


 
Fair point, but at least 'royal' is an adjective rather than an abstract noun, somehow that makes it seem a _bit_ less daft.


----------



## bi0boy (May 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Her Brittanic Majesty Requests



Will we all have to get new gender-appropriate passports when Liz snuffs it?


----------



## UhOhSeven (May 13, 2013)

"BritaNNic Majesty" ffs.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2013)




----------



## James Parker (Sep 3, 2013)

_'Standing at an incredible 1,776 meters on the north west corner of the World Trade Center site...'_ That really is incredible.  I wonder when they are going to complete the remaining 1235 meters. By my reckoning that would make each floor about 17 meters from floor to ceiling.  Yikes!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2013)

James Parker said:


> _'Standing at an incredible 1,776 meters on the north west corner of the World Trade Center site...'_ That really is incredible.  I wonder when they are going to complete the remaining 1235 meters. By my reckoning that would make each floor about 17 meters from floor to ceiling.  Yikes!


you've got confused by the spike on the top

also the floors and ceilings are not infinitely thin


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2013)

Nah, New Office America have got their feet and metres mixed. This building is not a mile high.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds like the people at newofficeamerica.com are a right bunch of idiots then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2013)

This was good the other day Rebuilding the World Trade Center (4od)



> Marcus Robinson has been filming, photographing and painting at the World Trade Center site since 2006. One of his specialties is time-lapse photography; with 13 35mm cameras permanently running, his material shows vast buildings grow to tower over the city in a single shot.
> 
> This is a story of epic architecture and engineering, but it is also a film that gives a voice to the construction workers, from the site managers to those who dug the foundations and the legendary iron workers who assemble the steel frame of the buildings, walking across open girders hundreds of feet in the air.
> 
> In Marcus' own words, 'They are healing a scar in the bedrock of the city, in its skyline, and in many ways what they are doing is part of a much greater act of rebuilding and healing.'


----------



## xes (Sep 3, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...igh-rise-office-workers-escape-emergency.html


 Fucking hell, who ever wrote that article needs to use a spell check. And that's supposedly a serious journolistic piece? written by who? A ten year old?


----------

